
GNU MediaGoblin 0.5.0: "Goblin Force" released - jwandborg
http://mediagoblin.org/news/mediagoblin-0.5.0-goblin-force
======
schabernakk
Can anyone who is running this explain why and how he uses it? As far as I
understand it, its not a media center solution but rater a self hosted social
network focused on sharing media.

How would a typical use case look like: Set up a mediagoblin instance to share
vacation photos and videos with your friends?

~~~
tryggvib
I set this up after my first child was born so that my wife and I, along with
all of the other family members could post pictures and videos of our daughter
(and our family) on a machine I control. When someone babysits her and takes
pictures/videos they too can post them.

This serves us in many ways. For instance, we have all of the pictures in one
place, not spread over many services depending on where family members post
them -- although some family members also post to facebook :( For the
grandmothers and grandfathers we just give them the url instead of trying to
explain a YouTube channel to them. They know how urls work, not how YouTube
works.

This also serves as a backup. The server is hosted outside our apartment so
the pictures we put there can be easily fetched in case something happens to
our apartment (and computers - but this can also be fixed with a backup
server, this is a side effect).

Basically, family album in one place -- no matter who the photographer is (and
backup).

~~~
voltagex_
Hey, how does the backup system work for you? I'm wondering if this would be a
good thing to set up, in addition to my Flickr account.

~~~
tryggvib
It's not an automatic backup system... and it's not a copy of all
photos/videos on our computers.

The pictures/videos we want to keep (would not want to lose in a fire) we
upload to our MediaGoblin instance. MediaGoblin saves them in a folder on the
server (the original media files and the processed ones). If something happens
to our home, we'll be able to easily fetch the most precious images from the
server.

The only thing I'd have to work around is that every media file is stored in a
separate folder along with the processed files so I would have to write a
script to "go into each folder and fetch the file that doesn't end with
medium.[ext] and thumbnail.[ext]". Come to think of it, it might be worth it
to just write a "Download all originals" plugin since MediaGoblin already
knows the originals... but since our apartment hasn't been destroyed I'm not
in a hurry.

------
frewsxcv
Congrats MediaGoblin team, this is one of my favorite open source projects.
Keep up the awesome work :D

If anyone else is interested, I started a side project aimed at making
MediaGoblin easy to install on Heroku:

[https://github.com/frewsxcv/mediagoblin-
heroku](https://github.com/frewsxcv/mediagoblin-heroku)

For the most part it works, but if any of you are Celery gurus, I could get it
working the way I wanted.

~~~
zeckalpha
Is the way MediaGoblin is imported what makes it okay to release this as MPL?
I have a similar licensing situation for a GPL Python package I would like to
use.

~~~
frewsxcv
Heh. Honestly, I'm not sure. IANAL, but I think it would be okay considering
MPL version 2 is a GPL compatible license

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPL#Compatibility_and_multi-
li...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPL#Compatibility_and_multi-licensing)

That said, I tend to just pick MPL by default for my projects, but am not
opposed to changing to make it compatible (not to mention there's hardly any
code in the repo anyways)

~~~
zeckalpha
IANAL either, but I believe. MPL can be imported by a GPL project, but not the
other way around, as the importer would need to be licensed as GPL, too.

~~~
belorn
FSF has a rather lengthy text regarding using MPL with GPL at
[http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
list.html#MPL-2.0](http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#MPL-2.0)

I would agree with the above statement that MPL can be licensed as GPL, but
not the other way around. However, I would follow the FSF advice in keeping
MPL code MPL through dual licensing.

------
csense
"MediaGoblin is a free software media publishing platform that anyone can run.
You can think of it as a decentralized alternative to Flickr, YouTube,
SoundCloud, etc."

This information is on the front page [1], but there is no link to that page
from the linked page that I could find.

(Note for people reading this who design websites: Make sure someone linked to
any page on your product's site can easily find an explanation of what your
product is and does.)

[1] [http://www.mediagoblin.org/](http://www.mediagoblin.org/)

------
nemo
Please, please, please fix the cupcake photo's color temp.
[http://mediagoblin.org/images/home_goblin.png](http://mediagoblin.org/images/home_goblin.png)
[http://mediagoblin.org/images/tour/cupcake_discussion-
scaled...](http://mediagoblin.org/images/tour/cupcake_discussion-scaled.png)

~~~
davexunit
Patches welcome.

------
013
Is MediaGoblin similar to Plex
([http://www.plexapp.com/](http://www.plexapp.com/))?

If so, which one is better?

~~~
dan-bell
"You can think of it as a decentralized alternative to Flickr, YouTube,
SoundCloud, etc."

It's more of a personal media store than a media streaming solution like Plex.

------
a8da6b0c91d
Holy hell is that nerd cartoon crap and sales patter off-putting. Get a
designer, stat.

~~~
frewsxcv
Seriously. Having fun and creating cool artwork shouldn't be allowed in this
industry.

